# Project SR20de sentra - a work in progress for NASA racing



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Here are some photos to give some visuals of what is happening (has happened).. It is still very much a work in progress!!!!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

*cough* make it a rally car *cough*


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sun Flower said:


> *cough* make it a rally car *cough*



I only wish we still had real rally racing here in the states  SCCA got out of it a few years ago


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

www.rally-america.com
www.specialstage.com

Who needs the SCCA?


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sun Flower said:


> www.rally-america.com
> www.specialstage.com
> 
> Who needs the SCCA?


o.k. ya got me there.. but an AWD is better suited for that venue...

..and we have many tracks within 2 hour drive (road courses) including Road America


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw your cage post on SR20 forum. Car looks good! I am not sure about the intake manifold design though, is it a plenum that uses the stock runners?


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

wes said:


> I saw your cage post on SR20 forum. Car looks good! I am not sure about the intake manifold design though, is it a plenum that uses the stock runners?


...no worries there.. that intake will be changed (redesigned)... so that one is only the 1st attempt (learn as you go type of thing).. so it will look different when you see the next generation one  (it will look very different actually)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

chris101 said:


> o.k. ya got me there.. but an AWD is better suited for that venue...
> 
> ..and we have many tracks within 2 hour drive (road courses) including Road America


LOL, Needing AWD is just a marketing scheme designed to sell Subarus.

But good point about the tracks. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I wish I was in the area to rally. The distances make it hard to go ahead with my plans.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah I was going to say, that plenum looks HUGE! Kinda a little too big maybe....but it's a sleeper too!


----------



## chris101 (Feb 20, 2005)

chimmike said:


> yeah I was going to say, that plenum looks HUGE! Kinda a little too big maybe....but it's a sleeper too!




good news is as is it didn't change any 'seat of the pants' drive feel... so nothing worse anyway.... 

...I'll post the updated version in a month or 2 when it is installed (right now the redesign is still all mental)...


----------

